# Trank des Schätzefindens - Effekt gesenkt?



## DarthMarkus1st (28. Oktober 2012)

wie die Überschrift schon sagt: wurde der Effekt von Trank des Schätzefindens etwa verändert/gesenkt?

ich war gestern mal mit meinem 88er Schurke auf dem Plateau in Tiefenheim bei den Troggs und hatte genau 10 kleine Schatzkisten in 1 Stunde
habe dann noch einen Trank "geopfert" und bin auf das darunter liegende Arial gewechselt, wo Schattenhammerleute sind (und diese 3 Elementare) und hatte dort sogar nur 9 dieser Extrakisten
Sinn war eigentlich eben schnell was Glutseidenstoff für weitere Taschen zu farmen, aber da kamen als normale drops nicht mal 1 Stack pro Stunde zusammen 
also bei der Ausbeute kann man ja fast schon in´s AH gehen, denn in 1 Std. hab ich in Pandaria soviel Gold zusammen 

jmd ähnliche Erfahrung?
liegt ja hoffentlich nicht daran, daß ich als 88er den genutzt habe


----------



## Xidish (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie es in der Beschreibung steht - so ist es eben - also manchmal.
Das war auch zu Catazeiten schon so und ist auch reine Zufalls/Glückssache.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (28. Oktober 2012)

hab ich zwar auch gelesen, aber vor MoP bin ich paar mal in diese 2 Ebenen (in der Hoffnung auf nen Dolch, der gestern dabei war (zu spät)) und hatte immer so um die 20-25 Schatzkistchen


----------

